

Stuxnet Virus Weapon Now Being Sold On The Black Market - ckt
http://cyberkooltour.blogspot.com/2011/06/stuxnet-israeli-state-computer-virus.html

======
phlux
Watch these in this order:

<http://vimeo.com/25118844> \- brief overview great animation

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CS01Hmjv1pQ> \- ted talk on stux

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rOwMW6agpTI&feature=youtu...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rOwMW6agpTI&feature=youtu.be)
detailed analysis of stuxnet

the last one is long and Bruce appears to be an arrogant prick, but it is
clear - cyber war has been here for a while.

